# Bottling Party Results



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 4, 2011)

I had another bottling party today and it was so much fun! I bottled my Chianti (kit), lemon raspberry, raspberry, blackberry, black currant, jalapeno, serrano, skeeter pee, and vanilla infused vodka.

My guests really liked the jalapeno the most. They were drinking it straight... I made it as a cooking wine!

I'll put up some pics.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 4, 2011)

And some labels too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2011)

Always fun to have help. Nice looking bottles and shrink capsules to boot! Love the labels.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 4, 2011)

And some other labels. My 4 year old daughter sat on my lap while I photoshop'd the label of the raspberry. She dictated very clearly what colors I should use and how it should be laid out. I think it is a great label!


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 4, 2011)

Darnit, I just realized I forgot to put the date on most of those labels. I meant to put the month/year on them. Guess I'll write it on by hand. Oh well, I've had too much to drink to care right now!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2011)

The labels are amazing!!!!


----------



## Flem (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the labels. Nice job!


----------



## Angelina (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice, your labels looks well thought out.


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2011)

What program do you use for the labels?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2011)

Photoshop



Tom said:


> What program do you use for the labels?




Nicely done all the way around!


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> What program do you use for the labels?



Photoshop (CS4)


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 5, 2011)

OMG, I just got home from work and my wife told me she gave some bottles to two of my son's elementary school teachers as a gift. She gave them each 8 bottles, one of each type of wine I made. That is a very generous gift, to say the least. I'm still in shock.


----------



## Angelina (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like she is very proud of you and wants to show off your skills


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2011)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> OMG, I just got home from work and my wife told me she gave some bottles to two of my son's elementary school teachers as a gift. She gave them each 8 bottles, one of each type of wine I made. That is a very generous gift, to say the least. I'm still in shock.



Hope that means a "A" !


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2011)

Great job on all!!!! I just donated about 27 bottles to our church about 2 weeks for a charity event and my wife took them and made beautiful baskets with them from baskets from the dollar store but youd never know!! Each basket had a red and a white or a dark and a light fruit wine with a few chocolates in them and some of that fancy looking crumpled paper. I just found out yesterday that each one ended up selling for around $80 each!!!! I also gave them 3 different Port wines which they sold separately. They made almost $1,200 just for those! 
But anyway, my wife used to give away my wines like that but I made her stop as a few times she ave away my last bottles of a couple batches that I was hanging on to to keep and age well.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2011)

$1200 for three bottles of Port!?!?!?!?

Were they splits!


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 6, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Great job on all!!!! I just donated about 27 bottles to our church about 2 weeks for a charity event and my wife took them and made beautiful baskets with them from baskets from the dollar store but youd never know!! Each basket had a red and a white or a dark and a light fruit wine with a few chocolates in them and some of that fancy looking crumpled paper. I just found out yesterday that each one ended up selling for around $80 each!!!! I also gave them 3 different Port wines which they sold separately. They made almost $1,200 just for those!
> But anyway, my wife used to give away my wines like that but I made her stop as a few times she ave away my last bottles of a couple batches that I was hanging on to to keep and age well.



This is a good fundraiser idea. My church has an annual event where we have auctions for baskets of stuff, among other items for sale. Is there a law against selling the wine this way? Or is this an exception due to the charity / basket nature of the product? My church has a "homebrew" group. There are about 5 of us and besides me the others only make beer. If this is something that is really "doable", I could talk with our group about each of us making some for the fundraisers.

So, if you could give me more details about how your wife pulled that off, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2011)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> This is a good fundraiser idea. My church has an annual event where we have auctions for baskets of stuff, among other items for sale. Is there a law against selling the wine this way? Or is this an exception due to the charity / basket nature of the product? My church has a "homebrew" group. There are about 5 of us and besides me the others only make beer. If this is something that is really "doable", I could talk with our group about each of us making some for the fundraisers.
> 
> So, if you could give me more details about how your wife pulled that off, I'd appreciate it!



Understand they are NOT selling it.
I have "donated" many bottles of wine for "Chinese Auctions" which is legal just about everywhere. Never had a problem.
BTW, They now ask me for donations as its a big hit here in town.


----------

